#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-09
<GeistMacht> Hello, I was wondering if anyone is using budgie 17.04 with multimonitor support and the nvidia 382 driver.
<GeistMacht> I have not been able to get mine working yet and my 16.04 budgie deployment I have to disconnect 2 monitors and then add them 1 by 1 in order to bypass the glitching.
<GeistMacht> Specs: Lenovo P7, Quadro M600, Intel disabled in the bios running legacy bios non efi
<fossfreedom> GeistMacht, probably better to ask this on askubuntu.com - much larger audience.  I'm aware of a member of the team that is using 17.04 driving 3 monitors using nvidia 375.  No idea about 382
<GeistMacht> Will do, I upgraded to 382 from 375,  thanks for the feedback.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-11
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I'm uploading mutter 3.24.2 to artful now; I don't think there will be any issues (and it's artful any way), just letting you know
<kaenovsky> Subject: Add lock rotation button to Ubuntu Budgie
<kaenovsky> Hello there :) I've tried to get some help from askubuntu but this seems to be more specific:
<kaenovsky> I'm having a problem with my HP screen rotation. It works like a smartphone or tablet and it changes the screen display when I move the laptop to the sides.
<kaenovsky> I know that Gnome has a Lock Rotation button. And I would like to have the same in Budgie (for what I know, it's based in Gnome, right?). Is there a way to do this?
<kaenovsky> If not, can I block the screen rotation from the command line?
<kaenovsky> I'm not looking to unable the accelerometer itself, just to lock the screen rotation when the computer moves.
<kaenovsky> Thanks a lot!
<kaenovsky> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
<kaenovsky> descrition: Notebook
<kaenovsky> product: HP ENVY Notebook (P0D92LA#ABM)
<kaenovsky> vendor: HP
<kaenovsky> version: Type1ProductConfigId
<kaenovsky> serial: CND538C3X9
<kaenovsky> capabilities: smbios-2.8 dmi-2.8 smp vsyscall32
<fossfreedom> kaenovsky, I saw that question - did you try that gsettings value?
<kaenovsky> fossfreedom: I did, it didn't work, I've tried both from the command line and a visual interface (dconf)
<fossfreedom> yeah - that gsettings value worked in 16.10.  17.04 has the newer mutter and has split apart gnome-settings-daemon.  Guess that there must be another gsettings daemon key to play with now.
<fossfreedom> I'm afraid the only way to diagnose this is to find out where the source code is for the lock button on gnome-shell and see what it does now.
<kaenovsky> damn, I have no clue how to do what you say : / should I send a bug report or something? I'm also thinking of switching to gnome. It's my girlfriends laptop
<fossfreedom> please raise the bug-report - ubuntu-bug budgie-desktop-environment
<fossfreedom> Shouldnt be that hard to track down
<jbicha> kaenovsky: gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock true
<fossfreedom> thanks for answering that one jbicha
<kaenovsky> jbicha: thank you! I'm telling her to try this. I'll get back to you asap!
<kaenovsky> jbicha: it works!! Thank you so much
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-12
<kliwon> hello
<bashfulrobot> Hi there
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-13
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I can drop the mutter revert patch for artful now, right?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/3.23.91-0ubuntu1.1
<jbicha> oh, never mind you updated the metapackage, not Budgie itself
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-05-14
<Kareenie> Hi guys, just installed budgie 17.04 - after turning pc on it hangs at plymouth boot screen, I have to press escape and log in from what I think is a tty. Any idea how to fix this?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-07
<jcarder_> is it possible to customize/modify the top panel in budgie?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-08
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Sorry to be a bother but, what package provides the Login app? I'm using minimal & want to change the greeter background. And which provides the "send to Tilix" nautilus menu option?
<mpmc> Thanks :)
<fossfreedom> mpmc, the slick app is called lightdm-settings
<fossfreedom> can't remember about the tilix package - probably at a guess python-nautilus or gir1.2-nautilus-3.0
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Thanks! It was python-nautilus :) For some weird reason lightdm-greeter was installed & overrode slick-greeter. O.O a purge later & everything looks good! Might want to consider adding python-nautilus & lightdm-settings to the minimal install. :)
<dwcdev> Hello. I run budgie on 17.10.  Is there any issue updating to 18.04 on my software update?
<fossfreedom> dwcdev, what sort of issue?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-10
<rabbit_> Hullo!
<lex0r> is there anyone there?
<BaKKaR> hello dears
<BaKKaR> Can i know from CLI if the bluetooth s working fine, as the GUI says the Bluetooth is ON, but i think it is not as i does not appear in my Phone's list and it is not detecting any bluetooth device
<BaKKaR> i am using 18.4 LTS
<dabba> hi BaKKaR.  I don't use bluetooth on my laptop much (but it was working when I last played with it in my 18.04 budgie install).  I believe the command: hcitool dev should output the bluetooth device status
<dabba> command: hcitool dev
<BaKKaR> dabba, the list is empty
<BaKKaR> i.e. Devices:
<dabba> well that sounds like a problem.  perhaps you need some third-party drivers?
<dabba> did the bluetooth work on this device in other ubuntu versions?
<BaKKaR> i have not tried to be honest
<BaKKaR> i am going to try VBox
<BaKKaR> or i will try Live Session
<dabba> well vbox won't access it, if the host OS doesn't have it working
<dabba> BaKKaR, did you check to see if any additional drivers are available in the software & updates tool?
<BaKKaR> dabba, no other drivers are available to install
<dabba> do you see anything in dmesg that looks like bluetooth failing to initialize or anything like that?
<BaKKaR> only Nvidia and installed already
<BaKKaR> dabba, where do i get that please?
<dabba> I'd be interested to see if a plain jane ubuntu 18.04 live usb will work with the bluetooth
<BaKKaR> dabba, yeah me too, i will try this later on today to see if it is Budgie only
<BaKKaR> and if so i may submit a Bug report
<BaKKaR> that would be a second bug i noticed
<BaKKaR> some users are bugged with issues after the Suspending their systems
<dabba> to check dmesg you just type it into a terminal and page through the output.  you could grep for something to lessen what you look through, but I'm not certain of a good search term
<dabba> dmesg should show you device related messages, so when the system tried the device (if it did) it should be shown there
<BaKKaR> this might be the reason "[   12.318949] Bluetooth: hci0: don't support firmware rome 0x31010000
<BaKKaR> "
<dabba> yeah that looks like a good lead
<BaKKaR> this also the same msg I get after Wake-up from Suspend
<BaKKaR> I g2g now
<BaKKaR> i will ctch up later ..
<BaKKaR> thank you dabba
<dabba> BaKKaR,
<BaKKaR> yes?
<dabba> a bit of google-fu found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1764645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764645 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Bluetooth not working" [Medium,Confirmed]
<BaKKaR> uhaaaa
<BaKKaR> thank you dabba
<dabba> so its not budgie specific its 18.04 and your chip
<BaKKaR> i dont know why i did not even try that
<dabba> np, hope they get it fixed!!
<BaKKaR> thank you dabba :)
<BaKKaR> Salam!
<dabba> happy to help :)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-05-12
<Adrian> Hello. Is this the correct channel for asking for help with an install question (repartitioning)?
<Adrian> Specifically, repartitioning from the install process has been running for 40 hours so far.
<Seth> anyone else having issues with notification icons?
<Etua> Hello, where are Ubuntu Budgie translations managed?
<Guest3127> salut les gars
<Guest3127> les filles
<Guest3127> LuLu from Paris dans le poste... qui découvre budgie
<Guest3127> nobody's talking, strange !
